# Essay 2: Where are you on the social conditioning hierarchy? (Chad, Normie, Incel)



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 23, 2022)

It is obvious today that most men are living reactive lives, rather than proactive. No vision or direction, just reacting to what boundaries are set for them.

"Real N****s do what they wanna do, bitch N****s do what they're allowed to do"- Tupac Shakur
*
Incel level socially conditioned:*

Someone whose entire reality is seeing themselves through the eyes of others.

Has thoughts of dread for whenever you have to leave the house or be around people. Envisages the worst of what could happen & replay it again and again in your mind with strong emotions attached to it. This isn't just ‘social anxiety’, this is a deep belief that you are not a worthwhile person, and vastly inferior to most people.

When interacting with people, your entire mental bandwidth is taken up by what that person might think of you, how much better they are than you in looks or status, and how much you are making a fool of yourself.

A man like this is sure to be an INCEL no matter whether he ascends or not, because he has zero ability to penetrate the world. You are not thinking of making the moves that you deep down want to make but have been buried under reacting to this culture- you are thinking about what moves you can make that make you *appear better in people’s eyes, or even worse, appear invisible.*

You are in a very un-masculine, feminine space of receiving energy and letting it overwhelm you, without causing any ripple yourself.

Men like this usually have a oneitis that they fantasize about, but who barely know they exist. They are being totally affected by them, whilst having no effect on the oneitis themselves.

This is a horrible, desperate place to be. Pure hell.


*
Normie:*

You’ve stopped giving a shit about what everyone thinks in theory and when alone. You start thinking you deserve a better life.

But the conditioning is still there. Most of the time you’re timid around bigger, better looking guys. You still ‘play your position’, around women. *You’re in no way anything close to expressing yourself*. You’re just there, accepting that you're inferior.

You’re like any one of those personality less sheep that you see in public. They’re still feminine men, because they’re getting their dopamine from the environment- orbiting the alpha male, simping for women, meaningless escapes (Food, alcohol, weed, porn). They’re still being effected far more than they are having an effect.

People notice them, but only as a name and a face, virtually indistinguishable from the other ‘normies’ in any meaningful way. They agree with the social and cultural trends of the day so they can continue to enjoy dopamine from the environment.
*
High-tier normie:*

You start realizing how retarded society is, how stupid people today are. You refuse to give into social conditioning, even when you’re out amongst people. You start to back your own instincts and intuition over needing positive responses from a bunch of numbed-out sheep
*
You don’t just think of it, you feel emotions of dismissiveness towards people, you laugh off bad reactions, you begin to not be at the effect of things that happen to you. Living in your own mental and emotional reality.*

You feel the anger associated with this idiotic society, you don’t repress it and let it dominate you, you actually process it and use it to fuel you and push towards your vision and direction.

You must have a direction at this level, some general sense of going somewhere in life, some sense of a better life for yourself (and, if applicable, your tribe- the close people around you). You must have a view to getting better at certain things, using your abilities and intellect to make a better way in the world.
*
Because you're not as emotionally affect by people, you start to spend your mental bandwidth improving your habits, sticking towards goals. Better possibilities form.*

This is a good place to be, BUT, you’re still reacting. You’re still not totally committed to your direction- you’re still checking for people’s reactions, so you can use them as anger-fuel to push against and to motivate you. With women, you may still be doing stuff to provoke (think the dude on tiktok who trolls vapid women), rather than to actually pursue and be consumed by what you deep down want. You’re still hiding parts of yourself.

Way better than being a placid bitch (normie)


*
Chad level socially unconstrained:*

I am nowhere near this level yet, but I am aiming for here.

From what I’ve seen, this is characterized as:


Barely even acknowledging the culture surrounding you, or the conditioning
*Full focus on what you inherently want, totally consumed by it, refusing to let anything get in the way of that*
Almost a man who seems like he’s from a different time. Has made a decision to live a certain way, and nothing prevents that- if a minor hiccup or resistance from the outside world occurs (someone criticizes him or takes objection to him), he handles it in the moment, dismisses that person and refuses to focus on it again
Total positive force moving forward- totally affecting his environment, almost zero being affected.
*Totally masculine energy, like a human manifestation of an erection. He does the fucking of his world, nothing penetrates him*
Iron mind, emotions, body and spirit.
At this level you will be able to take true advantage of some of the amazing opportunities technology and this globalized society offers. You can literally live as a God while others live like peasants
If you aren’t aiming to get to this level, there is something seriously wrong with you. *THIS is what you should get excited about. Not merely ascending in external appearance, while being a miserable person with a messed-up mind and emotional patterns.*


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 23, 2022)

DnRd + ratio


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Mar 23, 2022)

Mirin mindsetmaxxing


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 23, 2022)

Good thread


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 23, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> DnRd


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2022)

It's difficult to tell if you are the last two or an incel merely pretending


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 23, 2022)

Mastermind said:


> It's difficult to tell if you are the last two or an incel merely pretending


Think of the emotions you predominantly feel, especially when out of the house.

If you feel dread, bitterness, anger, envy its incel.

If you feel rushes of positive energy, humourous dismissiveness of the lost sheep, wonderment and excitement at the smaller joys of life (I am currently feeling this bench pressing at the gym), you are in better territory.


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 23, 2022)

Dnr


----------



## Deleted member 18372 (Mar 23, 2022)

lmao



but fr



On a second thought, wasn't that bad. I thought you associated Chad, incel etc. PSL wise to such mental states whereas you used the terminology to rank them. Yeah makes sense.


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Mar 26, 2022)

Please ban this redpiller

" muh don't care what they think bro"
You can't have that mindset without being attractive to get away with consquences


----------



## reputation (Mar 26, 2022)

pha!myre said:


> Please ban this redpiller
> 
> " muh don't care what they think bro"
> You can't have that mindset without being attractive to get away with consquences


true but I would not ban redpillers because I want to crash their delusions


----------



## alriodai (Mar 26, 2022)

pha!myre said:


> Please ban this redpiller
> 
> " muh don't care what they think bro"
> You can't have that mindset without being attractive to get away with consquences


imagine a guy looking like dev trying this jfl

if you're chad you naturally get this mindset, no need for socially conditionning jfl


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Mar 26, 2022)

found hamza's account


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 26, 2022)

normies are a subset of incels. there is only chad and incel main category. 90% of men are incel, within incels there are normies, chadlites, "smigmas", etc, etc


----------



## Full-time Ascension (Mar 28, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Think of the emotions you predominantly feel, especially when out of the house.
> 
> If you feel dread, bitterness, anger, envy its incel.
> 
> If you feel rushes of positive energy, humourous dismissiveness of the lost sheep, wonderment and excitement at the smaller joys of life (I am currently feeling this bench pressing at the gym), you are in better territory.


I’m journeying out of the first and into the second.


----------



## JayAscension (Apr 12, 2022)

pha!myre said:


> Please ban this redpiller
> 
> " muh don't care what they think bro"
> You can't have that mindset without being attractive to get away with consquences


Ngl your right. I agree with OP but you have to reach a certain looks standard to do this sort of thing. Unless you truly don't care how people see you. But if your incel with chad mindset your gonna be humiliating yourself and drawing attention


----------



## sub5inchcel (Apr 21, 2022)

alriodai said:


> imagine a guy looking like dev trying this jfl
> 
> if you're chad you naturally get this mindset, no need for socially conditionning jfl


wasnt dev like really tall tho


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Apr 22, 2022)

Beautiful write up. Completely agree. I'm currently normie and sometimes slip into high tier normie


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 22, 2022)

*a high tier normie or chad is not ‘woke’ to how retarded society is. they are winners in our society, that’s why they are chads or htn. 

chads and normies are the biggest supporters of the current order because they have the most at stake ffs.

stupid cope thread made by idealistic redditor.*


----------



## EverythingCel133 (Apr 22, 2022)

Fully Incel


----------



## DaRealSixpence (May 4, 2022)

I will say that I am starting to broach High-Tier normie right now. Only starting to.

You know what the biggest inner-resistance is? The resistance that held me back from even reaching this level before?

The fact that, if I go into this level, I have to completely leave the fantasy world behind, the delusion I had in my own mind.

I have to aim for real world things, real world goals of mine, not just dine out on hookers, my parent's money, feel like a tough guy by resenting people, thinking negative things behind their back etc, letting that anger give me dopamine.

To head to HTN and beyond here is to leave the delusion behind. But that's where power is, that's where purpose is. That's where you be the type of man that YOU WANT TO BELIEVE YOU CAN'T BE BECAUSE OF YOUR LOOKS/HEIGHT, etc.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (May 4, 2022)

CHAD


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 4, 2022)

im in ur moms pussy


----------

